# First attempt at a DIY background



## DeanoCFE (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey peeps,
This is my first attempt at a background! I didn't know what i was doing or what i was trying to achieve, but i think it has worked out well so far!
What do you think?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Lookn good how many cans did u use ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

For someone who didnt know what they were doing u did a pretty good job!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeh it will look awsome finished. I put some of that stuff in my annoying mates ignition barrel in his car once. He couldn't start it he had to get a new barrel god it was funny


----------



## DeanoCFE (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION], it took 2 small cans then another trip to bunnings after realising it wasn't anywhere near enough and got another 3 big cans of the stuff, i have covered the whole wooden dowel as well and plan to cover the whole thing in some paint and kritter's crumble, i tried to use silicon to stick the crumble to it but it didn't work. Hoping paint will make the stuff stick better and give it a good covering as well!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 15, 2014)

depending on whats going in there, cleaning could be an issue, that's why many just render and paint rather than sticking kritter crumble etc to it, if you want to know where potential problems will be, then put the tank upright (its final position ) grab a spray bottle with the nozzle set to 'squirt rather than 'mist' add a little food colour to the water and give a few squirts in random places across the backing (high / mid level) and see where it pools, then render in such a way to avoid the pooling. 

off to a great start.


----------



## DeanoCFE (Jun 17, 2014)

J-A-X sweet thanks mate, yeah I think the cleaning i will have trouble with! Can i just paint it instead or render?


----------

